# Betta Fish Care for DUMMIES! :)



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I noticed that there has been some confusion in the department of betta care with some beginners on the forum. I thought that I would make a post that has all of the info, but in normal terms. 

*-2.5gal is was most consider the minimum*, but you can keep in 1 gallon bowls as long as it is a stable temperature.

-Bettas are tropical fish, and like their water to be a *temperature of 76F-82F*, with 78-80 being the sweet spot. *In most climates this requires the use of a heater*.

-The general rule with heaters is *5W of power per gallon of water*, but 10W per gallon is OK too. In some of the *lower quality brands it is neccessary to use 10W per gallon*. I use 10W per gallon personally.

-eg. 3 gallon tank = 15W heater, 10 gallon tank = 50W heater <--- Using 5W per gallon rule

*-Filters are optional.* Many long finned bettas find it hard to get around in the current of filters. You can *build a filter "baffle" out of a plastic water bottle to make the current less strong.* ---> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30139

*-Gravel, or Sand, it doesn't matter*.

-With bettas you can use *either fake or live plants*. Make sure that if you use fake, to do the pantyhose test. *If they snag on a pantyhose they will snag on your bettas fins*. I use silk plants, personally.

-Make sure you have at least *one place for your fish to hide*. Mugs and terracotta pots make good hiding places. Male sure that *any holes in the hide are at least the size of a quarter*, as they will get stuck in anything smaller.

-*Make sure that you betta tank has a hood*. They can and will jump.
-Keep the* lights on in your tank for around 8-12 hours a day*, they have a *day and night cycle just like us*. If you keep the lights on near or over 12 hours algae will start to grow

-For cleaning schedule use this guide by OldFishLady ---> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=115758 Some of the terms used in the guide: *gravel vacuum: *a tool used to help make cleaning tanks easier, a must have, work using airline tubing, and creates suction, so while taking water out of the tank, you are getting poo/uneaten food out of the gravel *filter media: *cartridges that go in filters include cartridges, sponges, and ceramic balls that go in filters. 


*-All tanks larger than 5 gallon should be cycled*. It is explained in this guide by Olympia ---> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=111960

-Make sure that you *acclimatize your fish properly* when you buy it. You can do this by floating the cup/bag in your tank for around 15-30 mins, while periodically adding spoons of tank water the the cup.

*-Male bettas typically have longer fins. Females have an 'egg spot', a little white dot on her belly*. Very young males can have this too.

*-Two Males can not be kept together*. However, *females can be kept in 'sororities', a group of 5+ females in a 10 gallon or larger tank. Many females are not suited for sorority life*. *Do not keep males and females in the same tank under ANY circumstances*. 

*-You can keep betta fish with other tankmates*. In tanks *under 10 gallons you are limited to shrimp and snails*. Be *cautious with shrimp as any bettas think of them as a tasty snack*. In tanks *over 10 gallons you can keep them with peaceful fish, as long as they are not colourful and long finned, nippy, or aggressive*. Good tankmates include corydoras catfish, neon tetras, platies, and harlequin rasboras. Bad tankmates include gouramis (related to betta family), cichlids (aggressive), guppies (can be mistaken for another betta fish and attacked), and serpae tetras (nippy). *Not all bettas will tolerate *
*other living things, so be careful.*

-Try and *put your betta in a place where there is a lot of activity*. They like the attention believe it or not!

-You can buy your betta from 3 places. A pet store, online from breeders, and from local breeders. I will list the pros and cons below. 
*Pet Store ~*
Pros: Close to home, easy to get refund if it dies, cheap, in local water
Cons: Often not cared for well so can be sick, not good to support that buisness if they are taking proper care
*Breeder Online ~*
Pros: Quality fish, well looked after, often a family tree of fish, can get refund
Cons: expensive for fish and shipping, risking it being dead on arrival, some have trouble getting used to local water conditions, language barrier, transhippers
*Local Breeder ~*
Pros: Quality fish, well looked after, family tree of fish, used to local water, close to home, 
Cons: -

I hope you enjoyed this guide!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Which of the Bettas live longer?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

There is no difference in life span when it comes to domesticated bettas - it all comes down to the care your fish receives. A store bought betta can live longer than a betta bred by a very good breeder easily based upon how they are cared for. 
So no one type/bred betta will live longer than another.

It was nice you set up this  

Here are two other guides that will help in the same dept that are stickied up top - 

Guides/Resources

General Betta Care


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So if I treat my petco betta well he can live ten years?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Average life span for a betta is 3-5 years, not unheard of to see one live upwards of 6-7 years. If the fish isn't cared for properly at the beginning of it's life then it can reduce it's life span and have it closer to the 3yr mark. Very rare to see one live to 10 years, if it's even possible as I have yet to hear of one live that long.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He is 3 and I am planning on buying more FFF he gets many good brands and plenty of excerise.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

You do a good job at caring for him  I'm sure he has a bunch more years left to swim and play!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks guys! I found the sticky by the admin was a bit confusing.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Really I found it easy to read?


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Nice job....


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks 

I mean, some of the terms used can be a bit confusing for begginners.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Well done, Maisy. Some people have the talent to be able to take complicated topics and reduce them to simple concepts in the fewest words.

Thank you.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

This one is simpler to read, and it's more accurate in some areas.. I am sorry I didn't compliment you firstly. It really is nice to have a place to go and get correct info and not feel like a "newbie" when reading it  Good job!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

They seem the same to me in all honesty.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Hallyx said:


> Well done, Maisy. Some people have the talent to be able to take complicated topics and reduce them to simple concepts in the fewest words.
> 
> Thank you.





Myates said:


> This one is simpler to read, and it's more accurate in some areas.. I am sorry I didn't compliment you firstly. It really is nice to have a place to go and get correct info and not feel like a "newbie" when reading it  Good job!


 :-D Thank you so much!


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Just a slight correction - filter media is more than just cartridges - not all filters use cartridges - none of my filters use cartridges. Filter media can be sponges, filter floss, ceramic balls/noodles/rings/stars, etc. In an undergravel filter the media is the gravel itself. 

Filter media is specific to the type of filter.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Mine has a aping and a plastic thing on the end and semi aquatic plants.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Wendyjo said:


> Just a slight correction - filter media is more than just cartridges - not all filters use cartridges - none of my filters use cartridges. Filter media can be sponges, filter floss, ceramic balls/noodles/rings/stars, etc. In an undergravel filter the media is the gravel itself.
> 
> Filter media is specific to the type of filter.


 Thankyou. I have never seen a filter that doesn't use cartridges other than a sponge filter?


----------



## Wendyjo (Oct 19, 2012)

Canister filters don't use them and some internal filters don't either. There are also some HOB/HOT filters that use sponge rather than cartridges. And as I stated, UGF's use the gravel.

I'm just pointing this out so that if someone doesn't have a cartridge in their filter they don't freak out over it.


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Aquaclears for example use a sponge, as do some Fluvals.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

There are natural plant filters too. I have seen filters that were soil with plants in them.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Thankyou so much! I got OldFishLady to edit it.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I loved the old one.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! I loved the old one.


 Just to add a few things in, like the different kinds of filter media, and info on hoods, and lights. Nothing else has been changed.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

XD Filter media = media that goes in a filter 
for me it's a sponge like thing  and i grow plants on it. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I just set up a sponge filter.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

i use HOB topfin ones. lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use smallworld brand.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I've never heard of that brand? Do they make any other fishy products?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have only seen there sponge filter.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I might have to try out a sponge filter some time...


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> I might have to try out a sponge filter some time...


They're cheap reliable, low current, and offer lots of area for nitrifying bacteria. They can raise your pH a little, but nothing critical.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

My ph seems to be between 6.5-7.8ish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Bumping this up to help sme new members


----------

